# Replacing stock radio with Kenwood deck



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey all,
I have a '93 Sentra GXE with a stock cassette
am/fm radio. Just to let you know the extent of 
my knowledge when it comes to this, I don't even
know what wire is for what.

I would really like to try to replace the deck 
with one that I just purchased. It is only 
the deck. I'm leaving the speakers as is. It 
is a Kenwood CD deck.

I have the current radio already out and I can 
see all the wiring, but I don't know what to do 
next. The colours don't really match up and 
I'm clueless. Can anyone help me out here? 
I need to get a detailed description or even 
more preferably a step-by-step instruction guide
of what to do. Can anyone help? 

Thanks!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well lets see here,
About 6 weeks I actually bought a Kenwood Excelon Deck.

There should be just a few wires actually, there is the main power plug with about 50 different wires, then the antenna plug, and if you have one, there can be a CD-Changer but it doesnt sound like you have it.
Inside the box there should be a power adapter (wires with plastic connectors on the end) which supplies your new Head-Unit (cd deck) with power 
Each wire should be labeled.. like mine has ( P.Cont/Front l/Front R/Rear L/Rear R/Ant Cont/Illumi )
Now try to remove that bunch of wires out of your car. ( There should be a platic harness on the end ) Now cut the end of the wires that connected to the harness that went Directly to your OLD radio.
Now simply try to connect each end of your new KENWOOD harness with the EXACT colors from the old set or wires.

So you should have Orange connected to Orange and Green to Green etc.
In your instruction manual there is a detailed description of where and what tthe wires go to and there purpose, such as the ignition.

For example I actually had Circuit City install a JVC cd-deck for me, but when I bought a Kenwood I installed it myself. Because the wire harness didnt fit, I had to cut the JVC harness off, and connect the new Kenwood wires it it.

Am I making any sense.. or should I try to refrase all of it?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Basically twist the ends of the wires together and possibly solder them if you know how. Match the colors up


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

why not just go to best buy or circuit city and just get an aftermarket wire harness? everything will be labeled that way and it would just snap together.... I dont think cutting the stock adapter off and soldering would be a good idea...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*DON"T CUT THE WIRE HARNESS OFF!!!*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Well lets see here,
> About 6 weeks I actually bought a Kenwood Excelon Deck.
> 
> There should be just a few wires actually, there is the main power plug with about 50 different wires, then the antenna plug, and if you have one, there can be a CD-Changer but it doesnt sound like you have it.
> ...


Whatever you do, don't cut off the harness end that was connected to your factory radio. Go to a Circuit City or Best Buy, or any other car audio store near you and get a wire harness for your car. You will simply tie the like colors together using solder or crimp connections. The harness will then simply plug right onto the factory wire harness. If you cut the original harness off, the colors will not match up and you will have to use a multi-meter and tone generator to find out what wire is what. The reason that PrOxLaMuS was able to simply cut the harness and have the wires match is because he already had a JVC in there, and chances are Circuit City used the wire harness that I am telling you to buy. Without that harness, you probably won't be able to install it yourself (based on what you said in your previous post about your limited knowledge). If you have any questions...drop me a line


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Actually, In my original post, before I erased it all and started over, I said to go out and but a new adapter/harness.
But I guess when I was re-writing it, I must have left it out.
If you can not find a harness, then, look around.

If all else fails, then start cutting it. 

Sorry about that... not doing to good this week .. jeesh

Damnit... why do I even reply to peoples posts... arggg


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

yeh... what he said...



dont sweat it PrOxLaMuS... thats why we're all here... to make suggestions...


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay I see...
so there should be a harness that Best Buy 
sells that will fit the Sentra? I don't even 
know if all factory stereo's have the same 
harness or not.

I was about to say that the wires in there now
are nowhere near what the wires on this new 
power plug have. All I have are white, red 
and green wires and on the new one I have all 
sorts of colours.

Thanks for all the help. Much appreciated!


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

they'll have it... just tell em you need a '93 sentra wire harness and they'll get ya what ya need.... may need an antenna adapter as well...


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

That was actually going to be my next question about the 
antenna, as it has it's own separate plug and it is quite a 
big plug compared to all the other wires. But in the new 
deck there isn't really space for that.

Alright I'll head to Best Buy and try to find this thing.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

I thought I'd post a message here to say that 
everything was a success! Thanks for all the 
help. All I needed was the harness and an 
antenna adapter. It was the exact size as the
factory stereo so it worked out perfect. It 
looks like it was made for my car. Thanks again 
for the help!


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

glad to see everything worked out


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey it's me again.
I have another problem that might be related
to this stereo installation. After I first
removed the old deck, I tugged a bit on the 
wires and the antenna cord. Ever since then, 
when it rains, I get a big puddle on the 
passenger side floor! It fills up the whole 
front rubber matts. It's very strange. Could
I have dislocated something where water can 
come in? It only happens when the car gets to 
stand still. It doesn't happen when it's moving.

Anyone know or have experienced this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

can u see underneath/inside the dash to see where it is coming from? i doubt it has anything to do with the stereo install...


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey,
No I can't. I can't really see anywhere behind
the dash on this thing. Everything is so tight.
I can just see the line of water coming down 
from behind there. I just found it very odd that 
it happened right after I was pulling on these 
wires.
Is it possible to take the whole dash apart 
on this Sentra for me to see?


----------

